# Nick Drake?



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Someone recently compared me to Nick Drake, suggesting I aughta cover a song or two of his.... So I laid hands on half-a-dozen albums.... and I almost hate to say it, but I don't get it....

What's the appeal? What am I missing? One of the most influential songwriters of the 20th Century?!?! Really???


How do I answer this person who made the suggestion?? "Sorry, but I think Nick Drake sucks."?!?!?! LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

LOL!

But no... this person was RAVING about Nick Drake....


----------



## modern (Mar 2, 2007)

The music of Nick Drake can be a little on the melancholic side and maybe it's not for everyone. I don't think I would have let you dive into all of his recordings at once, but after I heard his first album I liked him enough to buy the Fruit Tree box set.

I love his voice and his singing and I was alway impressed by his willingness to invent a tuning to be able to be able use a chord voicing in a song. He was definitely one of the first people I heard that really made me want to play the acoustic guitar. I loved the way those open tunings sounded.

They are sad albums, there's no arguing that, but I think all of them are filled with gems. Wait for a rainy day and give him another listen. Put on "Five Leaves Left" and try to get past the bad re-mastering (the vinyl does sound better) and the slightly out of tune guitars. I think you'll find some great songs and some nice guitar playing.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm just now discovering Nick Drake, and I love his music. But then again, I'm a folky type. Have you listened to Pink Moon? Beautiful....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE0ODrmaiFE


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> I'm just now discovering Nick Drake, and I love his music. But then again, I'm a folky type. Have you listened to Pink Moon? Beautiful....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE0ODrmaiFE


I had never given this guy much of a listen, but I kinda like his style. Thanks for the link...:smile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

"But then again, I'm a folky type"
They don't come much folkier than me... 

I haven't listened to him much since I started this thread cause I've been busy with gigs and theatre, but I'll give him one more try.... 

"Nick Drake can be a little on the melancholic side"
A LITTLE?!?! It'd be great music for taking a warm bath with a razor blade! 

"I was alway impressed by his willingness to invent a tuning"
He's got nothing on Don Ross, Joni Mitchel or Mike Hedges...


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

deleted...


----------

